# Crime Prediction Software Is Here



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

.

http://gizmodo.com/5517231/crime-prediction-software-is-here-and-its-a-very-bad-idea












> They will use this software on juvenile delinquents, using a series of variables to determine the potential for these people to commit another crime. Depending on this probability, they will put them under specific re-education programs. Deepak Advanivice president of predictive analytics at IBMsays the system gives "reliable projections" so governments can take "action in real time" to "prevent criminal activities?"


.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Crazy because it will not work. Sure it may guess some things right but it can not know all.


----------



## indianacarnie (Nov 24, 2009)

big brother is getting bigger by the day


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Does not matter if it works, if they implement it and it is widely accepted, it will allow them to categorize our children and grandchildren, reminds me of the movie Gattica.

.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Appalling.....in effect, it's going to pronounce some as "guilty" before they've even done anything!  Seems to me this sort of software flies in the face of the US constitution!


----------

